
Show HN: Clean up your Spotify playlists using RegEx - kabirvirji
https://github.com/kabirvirji/spoticlean
======
mxxx
Cool! I’ve actually been meaning to do something similar for removing tracks
from a playlist. You can add a whole album to a playlist in one click but you
need to remove all the tracks one at a time.

------
O_H_E
I love how easy it is to construct such custom solutions for niche problems.
So much power that I think more people ought to have access to.

